# Would you use Febreeze?



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

So, my mainstream friend who's over insists that the crunchy people don't mind Febreeze.

Weigh in, hippie chicks. Remember to tell my friend what you don't like about it.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I can admit it, I have used it.







I use it at work all the time. I will go sit in the corner now!


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Yuck. No way. (But I don't judge people who do. 







)


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

absolutely not. There are some decent recipes though for making a similar product at home. My favorite one includes vodka


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

treeoflife can you point me in the direction of those recipes? I like the idea of febreze, but I can't handle the scent of it so I don't use it. It gives me a migraine. I have a dog and I'd like to deodorize our furniture.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I voted no way, Jose. Yuck. I hate all perfumed and scented products, though.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neetling* 
treeoflife can you point me in the direction of those recipes? I like the idea of febreze, but I can't handle the scent of it so I don't use it. It gives me a migraine. I have a dog and I'd like to deodorize our furniture.

My favorite is about 2 tablespoons of some really cheap vodka in a 20-30 ounce bottle filled with water (I just use tap but most people insist on distilled. I'm too lazy to get that though hehe) with about 5 drops of whatever essential oils you like. I also add .5-1tbsp of baking soda too if I'm using it on my husband's work gear like his pack for PTs.

One part vodka to one part water is good too but that is more expensive.. greener than fabreze but it costs more!

Vinegar will work too, vodka just dries faster which can help leave the EO scent but the vodka won't leave a scent itself (unless its in an enclosed space like a car.. so if you use in a car... windows open!)

Most recipes online call for fabric softener.. took forever to find a good one without that!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I said other. I think it's gross and I would not include it in my regular cleaning routine, but I have used it for a big stink problem in a used car we bought. It worked! But then the car smelled like Febreeze for a while, which I guess is better than cigarettes.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I said other. I don't love it, and I don't use it frequently, but I've used it before.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, hell no. It makes my airway shrink and I get a bad headache. My DH used to spray down the seats of his car every once in a while and I could not ride in it - even with the windows all the way down.

Vinegar and water in a spray bottle? sure. But I loathe febreeze. I can smell it on DD after she visits her friend's house. I seriously make her take a shower when it bugs me bad enough.


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

I said other because I too have used it in a dire situation with an odor problem in a used car. But in general, no. I feel like it is very bad for the environment and I prefer not to use perfumed products if possible.

I am SUPER EXCITED to see the recipe on here from pp!! Now I have an alternative. : )


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
I voted no way, Jose. Yuck. I hate all perfumed and scented products, though.











I should have read the replies first.

I hate synthetic fragrances in anything!! The world would be a better place if they were banned.







For me, anyway.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I hate it, but I do use it on occasion. I think we have one bottle floating around for emergencies/laziness. Like when I'm too lazy to clean the garage garbage can, but it stinks so I just douse it in Febreeze.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

i can't stand that stuff. horrible headaches...no, i would never use it.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I voted no. I don't like scented stuff.

The commercials that show people spraying Febreeze and then sniffing the droplets as they fall completely freak me out -- WHY would the company advocate liberally and directly inhaling the chemicals like that???


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I voted no. I don't like scented stuff.

The commercials that show people spraying Febreeze and then sniffing the droplets as they fall completely freak me out -- WHY would the company advocate liberally and directly inhaling the chemicals like that???

gah, they make me cringe, too. ick. ick. ick. Please don't spray that crap before I come to your house!

What bugs me is that I know some people who use it and their kid has asthma. How can that be good - even with kids w/o apparent breathing problems? The particles linger in the air and on fabric.


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm an other - I guess.
I used to use it frequently. This was before DS was born. We had a weekly poker game at our house & everyone smoked inside. The Febreeze made the stinky-ness go away.
Now, we use Method (I think) air freshener (rarely!), which is just essential oil & water. I also make my own in a spray bottle, but it's not very strong. I won't spray the chemical stuff around a baby or kids.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I use it and I like it...I don't like the "special" scents though.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I voted no. I don't like scented stuff.

The commercials that show people spraying Febreeze and then sniffing the droplets as they fall completely freak me out -- WHY would the company advocate liberally and directly inhaling the chemicals like that???

Mainstream Friend says she does that, inhaling the drops. She says it's awesome.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Who put "Other"? You have to say who you are and why.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I have used it in two different time periods.

Once after my dog got parvo and had this putrid poop smell that we could not get rid of.

The next time is when we all shared a vomiting bug....I just couldn't get the smell of vomit from my home.

Both times we were desperate.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Ew no, no no no. I can't stand artifical scents either. Like scented candles freak me out...they smell like a$$. Or those bizzare room deodorizers that you plug in that phssttt into the air...







.

Anyway, yeah, I don't want my house to smell like department store. If something is funky I'll open the windows or use essential oils.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Absolutely not. The smell of it is an instant headache and nausea for me.

When I was pg, I was over at my grandmother's house and smelling something - like one of her cats had marked the sofa. Her response was oh, I'll go get the Febreeze... Yeah. No thanks. I'd rather smell cat pee than deal with the migraine and nausea I'd get not-pg. Pg there's no way I could have dealt.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I would use it if it came in unscented. It smells so bad!
I've haven't got a problem with the technology/chemicals involved.
But I'm not as crunchy as some.
I do prefer to really clean something properly. If it's a bacteria smell, I'd like to clean the bacteria away. I do have a steam cleaner - it works great!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I _have_ used it, but I don't use it, if that makes sense. We have some here somewhere. I've had the bottle for 5-6 years, and have used it about 3-4 times, in really bad odor situations. I can be better than some things, but it stinks and it lingers and it's really...icky.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn't think it was too terrible to use, except it has such strong chemical flowery smells that make me feel nauseous and give me headaches. If it was unscented it wouldn't be as bad.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Back in the day when it first came out I used it, but have since stopped using anything that is not natural. It just seems to chemical ridden to me.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have any safety concerns with Febreze. The active ingredient is a corn starch-derived cyclic oligosaccharide and I don't see any reason to think it would be toxic. I do think an unscented version would be nice.

I don't have a lot of occasion to use it regularly these days but when I was in med skool I did use to use it on my nauseating scrubs from anatomy lab.

(For several of the PPs: Seriously you would rather have your home smell like vinegar and/or vodka than Febreze? I don't like the artificial scents either but *vinegar and vodka* isn't any kind of improvement!)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
I don't have any safety concerns with Febreze. The active ingredient is a corn starch-derived cyclic oligosaccharide and I don't see any reason to think it would be toxic. I do think an unscented version would be nice.

I don't have a lot of occasion to use it regularly these days but when I was in med skool I did use to use it on my nauseating scrubs from anatomy lab.

(For several of the PPs: Seriously you would rather have your home smell like vinegar and/or vodka than Febreze? I don't like the artificial scents either but *vinegar and vodka* isn't any kind of improvement!)

Artifical scents give me migranes, I have bad allergies to scents in items like lotion, soap, detergents, fabric softeners, perfumes, and air fresheners. It doesn't smell like vinegar or vodka, those scents dissipate in place of the EOs.

Ethyl Alcohol is the second most prevelent ingredient in Febreze, it doesn't smell like alcohol does it? What is wrong with using vinegar and alcohol? That is what is already used in countless household items and cosmetics.

http://www.pg.com/content/pdf/01_abo...ne/Febreze.pdf

The commercials drive me insane. Spraying something with scent and fabric softener isn't cleaning!! Clean it, don't spray it.

I mix baking soda and a few drops EO in a bowl and let it sit for awhile, then I sprinkle it over the upholstry and let it sit, then I vacuum it. In addition to having fragrance allergies I am allergic to dust so spraying things isn't really very useful to me.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I voted 'other' because I neither love it, nor do I think it's 'ew'. I bought a bottle once and used it in our stinky car. It worked fine but I don't like the smell.


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

It stinks and it gives me a headache. My mom is a smoker and she keeps a bottle here to spray her clothes with after a cigarette and I don't know what is worse - the cigarette smell or Febreeze. She's coming tonight - I might just make her up a bottle of EO-scented vodka instead! DH won't be thrilled about spraying our expensive vodka around, but lord knows I won't be drinking it any time soon.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

It gives me a headache, as do other artificial scents. This chemical sensitivity has gotten worse over the years.









When Febreeze first came out, we had a cat with an indoor peeing problem, so we did use it then. Now every time I smell Febreeze I automatically think of cat pee. Ewww


----------



## 106657 (Apr 9, 2008)

I answered no. I make my own with EO's.


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

Vinegar doesn't stink after it dries. It absorbs other scents in the air as it dries.

I would never use Febreeze. It smells awful. The logic behind it doesn't make sense to me really. You typically use it to cover up scents, right? So people don't know your house smells. But people can pick up on the scent of Febreeze right away, so they know you sprayed stuff because your house stinks. It's a no-win situation in my book.


----------



## witchygrrl (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't like using it, but I have a bottle that I got before I became so crunchy, and I hate to waste it. So every once in awhile, if I have something in my house that reeks and I cannot get it to not reek, I use it. When it's all gone, I'll do the vodka/essential oil thing.

So I voted Other.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't use it. It smells so strongly it just makes me nauseous. I have tried it a couple of times in desperate situations and it never even helped, just added the awful febreez scent to the awful scent I was trying to get rid of. My parents cat peed on my shoes when I was visiting once. I had only brought one pair of shoes and I loved them, so I washed them to the best of my abilities, sprayed them with febreez when they dried and they still smelled like cat pee, but cat pee and febreez. I also tried it once on a car seat (not a child restraint, the seat of a car) that had been vomited on. Still smelled like vomit, but vomit and febreez.

I use Bac-out like febreez, though, it works much better and the smell doesn't nauseate me.


----------



## Valerie.Qc (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a friend who had a premature baby. In the documents they gave her at the Children's Hospital there's a list of things to avoid in the house for health reasons. Febreeze is high on the list.


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

I put other b/c I don't love it nor dislike it. I have used it on occasion, like when a friend forgot a half gallon of milk in the trunk of my car, in the summer and it exploded all over my trunk. I used it after using wintergreen rubbing alcohol to get rid of the lingering smell.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
(For several of the PPs: Seriously you would rather have your home smell like vinegar and/or vodka than Febreze? I don't like the artificial scents either but *vinegar and vodka* isn't any kind of improvement!)

I use vinegar to clean everything but my house doesn't smell like vinegar unless the floor is still wet.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I do something absolutely shocking to freshen the air in the house... I open the windows!









I think the fabreeze commercial where it is too windy to open the windows so they spray fabreeze instead is so funny. That wind would freshen the house in a minute. Open the window!

I do use EO's in the bathroom after I've cleaned with baking soda and vinegar to improve the scent. And I love the smell of beeswax candles.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
(For several of the PPs: Seriously you would rather have your home smell like vinegar and/or vodka than Febreze? I don't like the artificial scents either but *vinegar and vodka* isn't any kind of improvement!)

Yes I would!

For me fabreeze falls into the category of things that marketing people think up to sell that people don't really needed.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I voted no. I don't like scented stuff.

The commercials that show people spraying Febreeze and then sniffing the droplets as they fall completely freak me out -- WHY would the company advocate liberally and directly inhaling the chemicals like that???

Those commercials get me too! Oh yuck!
No definitely not. No Febreze EVER. Gives me a headache and makes me dizzy. Those scented products have also been pretty definitively linked to increased asthma attacks. Breathing vs stinky smell...hmmmm....tough decision.

I personally find most of those scented products to have a more objectionable smell than whatever people are trying to cover up.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I have used it. I hated it. Smells sooooooo nasty.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

(For several of the PPs: Seriously you would rather have your home smell like vinegar and/or vodka than Febreze? I don't like the artificial scents either but *vinegar and vodka* isn't any kind of improvement!)
Yes, well when you have multiple chemical sensitivities and allergies, those kinds of scents can set you off for days. Migraines, itching, red eyes, nausea, fun times.









I don't do well with strong EOs either.


----------



## jammomma (Nov 17, 2008)

No way, febreze smells awful and is chock full of synthetic fragrance and other yucky things I don't want my family breathing in.

Instead, I use essential oils diluted in water which i then put in a spray bottle. Not only does it smell great, but it's cheap and certain oils have antibacterial and antifungal properties. I buy them wholesale in large amounts, so it ends up being affordable. I like eucalyptus,lavender, lemon,fir and orange,ylangylang and rose. I also use them for cleaning and bathing.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok I voted no but should have voted other.....I hate the stuff....but have used it on DS car seat when nothing would get rid of the vomit and curdled milk smell....But really I hate the smell....most artificial scents make me real. bleh!


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

Swooshing this over to Mindful Home!


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I voted no. I don't like scented stuff.

The commercials that show people spraying Febreeze and then sniffing the droplets as they fall completely freak me out -- WHY would the company advocate liberally and directly inhaling the chemicals like that???

That makes me cringe every time, too! I've been sick and actually watching TV and ads like this remind me why I normally don't. ICK!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I hate Febreeze so much that yes, I'd rather smell cat urine or stinky dog than breathe in the chemicals and artificial fragrance in Febreeze. And that says a lot b/c I am not an animal person, and I really do hate cat pee.

Also, I do use vinegar to clean (and even spritz in the air, my bathroom sometimes is stinky from 4 males), and it, along with alcohol like a vodka spray, dissapates and doesn't linger like the synthetic crap sticks to fabrics/surfaces. I mean, I spray my kitchen counters down with vinegar and water several times a day and I promise my house doesn't smell like salad.

I'm glad to be in the company of so many who hate Febreeze, too. Makes me feel more normal.







I am sorry that so many of us have such a strong sensitivity to chemicals, though. I know what a PITA it can be to get a migraine and feel like vomitting from a simple post office visit to drop a letter off because the lady in front of me was doused in perfume. Or losing my appetite and feeling dizzy after going into a public bathroom that was just cleaned with harsh products.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
I use vinegar to clean everything but my house doesn't smell like vinegar unless the floor is still wet.











Once the vinegar solution is dry, there's no more vinegar smell. And yes, I think vinegar smells better than most synthetic scents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisApril* 
I do something absolutely shocking to freshen the air in the house... I open the windows!

Me, too....but that's only an option for about 1/3 of the year here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ParisApril* 
For me fabreeze falls into the category of things that marketing people think up to sell that people don't really needed.

Definitely!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
Yes, well when you have multiple chemical sensitivities and allergies, those kinds of scents can set you off for days. Migraines, itching, red eyes, nausea, fun times.









I don't do well with strong EOs either.

My older child and I have mild asthma. Scented candles, air fresheners, dryer sheets, the laundry aisle at the supermarket, and certain EOs make us cough and wheeze. I can't even use "natural" insect repellant because the citronella and other stuff are just too strong for my lungs. It doesn't matter if I _like_ the scent; my lungs react.

DH just doesn't like scented products. They give him a headache. DS2 has no opinion either way.

The way I see it is that if something stinks, most likely it needs to be cleaned. If my sofa smells bad, I'll pull out the steam cleaner and wash it. Using stuff like Febreeze, IMO, is akin to using cologne to cover up B.O.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I've used it on the kid's and hubby's hockey equipment while it's out in the garage "airing out". You cannot really drive around with all the windows open on the car during all of hockey season. It gets a little cold up here







and that equipement really stinks


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't like it at all. And I like nice smelling stuff, scented candles etc.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

I voted other because I'm getting desperate about a really stinky carpet we have and am wishing it were just as easy as spraying something on it to make the odor go away. But now that I've read all the posts reminding me why I've never used it in the past, I'd go back and vote no if I could.







Thank you all for bringing me back to my senses!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I admit I would prefer the smell of febreze to cat urine but I am also allergic to cats


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

It literally burns my sinuses and gives me an instant headache. I can't handle being around artifically scented products like that without feeling really sick.


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm chemically sensitive. Man-made fragrances give me migraines. I carry around a dust mask at work so I can use the locker room and restrooms


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

This reminds me of the time I bought a coat on Ebay, and the lady put a brand-new dryer sheet in the box with it so it would smell all "fresh" when I got it.









It took over a dozen washings before it was really wearable. I also emailed her to advise her why this is a bad idea, and she was very sorry and thankful for the feedback.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I think it's nasty. It sets off an immediate asthma attack.


----------



## Jaxinator (Dec 28, 2009)

I voted "ew, no."

No scented products in my house, another migraine sufferer over here. Although EOs don't bother me, which I was delighted to figure out.

My house doesn't smell like vinegar either, it really does go away after it dries, which is rather quickly. I really don't understand the need for all those automatic air fresheners. I imagine all the little chemical particles getting into my lungs and whatnot. It reminds me of that episode of The Magic School Bus where they are learning about scents/noses, and everything gives off its little scent particles and they float into your nose. *shudder*
That, and that awful feeling that precedes a migraine and tells you to get the heck out of there or it's gonna be a long ride home

I think tomorrow I'm going to try the vodka/eo mix, sounds rather nice.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I get enough headaches from hand-me-down clothes washed in scented detergents- I always need to pre-wash them before letting DS use them (even if they were freshly washed and "not dirty.")

I similarly get headaches from people wearing purfume or any scented candle or air "freshener".

Why on earth would I intentionally spray something like febreeze in my breathing space? I'd rather smell old urine or cigarette residue than the chemicals in febreeze!

I use diluted (or not) vinegar in a spray bottle to get rid of nasty smells on things that can't be laundered (such as carpets or carseats.)


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Quote:

I'd rather smell old urine or cigarette residue than the chemicals in febreeze!
I don't use Febreeze, but have smelled it at friends' houses. I wouldn't rather smell urine or cigarettes over Febreeze.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Not a lot, however, I do occasionally use it. I don't like the scented ones, only the unscented ones that diffuse smells in the air. I have 8 kittens here right now, it's one of the few things that's kept me sane with all the mess and smell.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mambera* 
I don't have any safety concerns with Febreze. The active ingredient is a corn starch-derived cyclic oligosaccharide and I don't see any reason to think it would be toxic. I do think an unscented version would be nice.

I don't have a lot of occasion to use it regularly these days but when I was in med skool I did use to use it on my nauseating scrubs from anatomy lab.

(For several of the PPs: Seriously you would rather have your home smell like vinegar and/or vodka than Febreze? I don't like the artificial scents either but *vinegar and vodka* isn't any kind of improvement!)

My house doesn't smell like vinegar or vodka. Both dry scentless. Unlike fabreze which just has those fancy pancy donut things grab the scent and then just fall and lay there with the flowery fake smell making things dirtier than they were in the first place.

I don't find fabreze to be the worst smell... I even kinda like it. I just have no desire to have any scent in my house that isn't natural. I like things to have no scent especially so if I light a candle, it isn't competing with other smells. It is the same reason I wash my body and hair with things that don't leave a scent... if I choose to wear some sort of perfume... it isn't competing









I like to keep things simple... especially scents.


----------



## mystiquesmom (May 20, 2008)

H bought a bottle once several years ago, and we still have it. It gives me a headache. I usually do the vinegar or vodka mixtures if things get stinky.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

No way - I think it is gross. I'm another who is very sensitive to many synthetic fragrances - I get headaches.

I do like scented things, but I go for those with EOs instead.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I voted no way... but I have used it in the past, and would use it again in a pinch, but not on an everyday basis!!


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

Absolutely not. Not under any circumstances would I use Febreeze. Ew! Ew! Ew! I can't stand fake fragrances like that. So gross. I haven't met a stink yet that I couldn't cure with some combination of baking soda, tea tree oil, vinegar, water, some elbow grease, and fresh air or worst case scenario some Bac Out.

Also, for the life of me I do not understand the rationale of trying to cover up stink with more stink. I'd much prefer to clean whatever stinks than to try mask it. There's nothing worse than some horrible stink mixed with a heavy dose of "summer breeze" or whatever.


----------



## Ruthiegirl (Jun 25, 2004)

I use what works and Febreeze does not work!

We use a mild bleach solution in the basement when our old cat misses the litter box. I have used vodka on the back of the sofa during a potty learning incident. Both worked great and left no smelly, flowery stink.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't use Febreeze, and I don't have any, but if it were a dire situation and I couldn't get a nasty smell out in any other way I would try it. I would have to air out the item a lot after as I think the scent is really really strong. I did get a bottle of Febreeze when it first came out and used it, and even then I thought it smelled too strong. Now that I mostly use natural and less-scented products it's just way too much for me.

And I agree that cleaning with vinegar doesn't make things smell like vinegar. As it dries the vinegar smell goes away (never used vodka).


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I actually recently purchased a bottle... It had been years, YEARS since I had used it. I had two major stinky sort of incidents that nothing else I was using was getting rid of. My dog ate a stick of butter, it fell on the floor and she gobbled it up. She proceeded to find my side of the couch and puked ALL over it, in the cracks and crevices. I scrubbed this darn couch... I used vinegar, baking soda, borax, EO's and a combination of them all... nothing got rid of the nasty sour milk smell. NOTHING. I suffered for quite awhile but there is nothing so nasty as smelling sour milk... blech.

My daughter was also potty learning. She spent a lot of nakey time on my couch... you can see where this is going. The first couple of times she peed on the couch I tried an enzyme cleaner. It didn't fully get rid of the smell but it helped. I ran out of that and she had a MAJOR pee accident twice in one day on 2 different cushions.. and also the next day on my carpet. My house smelled like a fraternity.

Needless to say, that was when I became desperate enough to break my no chemicals rule and pick up a bottle of febreeze. It really helped and I would do it again. I hated coming into my house and smelling piss and vomit. Gross.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

No way. When I was a teenager, I dated this gross guy who would Febreeze his socks instead of changing them. Now I associate the word with that. Blech.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Ew. Seriously?


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsVyky* 
No way. When I was a teenager, I dated this gross guy who would Febreeze his socks instead of changing them. Now I associate the word with that. Blech.

























What I don't get is: if Febreeze is supposed to "eliminate odours", what did they need to do to their fragrances to prevent them being eliminated?

In my case, one of the reasons I don't use it is that the aisle where it's sold smells like so many synthetic fragrances all mashed together that I just don't go there. I'd rather use things like vinegar that are sold in non vomit-inducing aisles.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

i voted no, ewwww. Ummm, have you looked at the ingredient lists? not to mention febreeze gives me a massive scent headache. And I LOVE yummy smelling products. I use essential oils in my cleaning products and hair and body stuff all the time. but febreeze is nasty nasty stuff. And I'm no purist, I've used hand sanitizer and the occasional bleach and lysol in my life. It's not all baking soda and vinegar. But febreeze is nothing I would ever need for any reason I'm guessing. I've lived 29years of life without it.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbhf* 
I use Bac-out like febreez, though, it works much better and the smell doesn't nauseate me.

I also use Bac-out. (I'm a Bac-out fanatic!)
My friend uses Febreeze...I get a migraine if I go over after she's used it.


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

I've used it before and don't care for the scent. I like soy candles or baking something yummy instead.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
Ew. Seriously?

Yeah. Gross right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 























What I don't get is: if Febreeze is supposed to "eliminate odours", what did they need to do to their fragrances to prevent them being eliminated?

That is a thought for the ages


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I only use it for odor emergencies.


----------



## MusicalMeg (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't use it normally, but I have been known to use it once in a while. Like when we sold our house, we used febreeze to cover the dog smell when we showed the house. It's a great short term solution for people who like the smell (we got tons of feedback that the house smelled great) but it gives me a headache. I prefer a vinegar mix, or I just spritz a little nature's miracle around.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Also, for the life of me I do not understand the rational of trying to cover up stink with more stink. I'd much prefer to clean whatever stinks than to try mask it. There's nothing worse than some horrible stink mixed with a heavy dose of "summer breeze" or whatever










I cannot tolerate most synthetic fragrances, and the idea of covering a nasty smell up with something that smells nastier just doesn't work for me.

This thread reminded me that I need more Bac-Out!


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 









I cannot tolerate most synthetic fragrances, and the idea of covering a nasty smell up with something that smells nastier just doesn't work for me.

This thread reminded me that I need more Bac-Out!

You know.. normally I would agree but when you try everything you know and then some to get rid of an odor and it doesn't work, you start to become slightly discouraged and desperate. I was really surprised the febreeze worked but ever so glad it did. I'm glad I can sit on my couch and not feel repulsed by the overwhelming vomit smell or that when I walk into my house I no longer smell urine. I don't use it all the time but for those two instances, yes! it was worth it. I think most of the people who posted that they do use it, used it in a similar circumstance not just willy nilly spraying it in the air to inhale the droplets.


----------



## november (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, I totally love Febreeze but I don't really consider myself crunchy, either. I don't use it every day or anything, but if someone comes over that smokes, or if there's a ...bathroom issue , I love it. I love that it doesn't make something stinky smell cherry-scented-stinky, but it removes the foul odor (in my experience).


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

No way. I hate it. My son was allergic to corn until recently and it really bothered him to be at someone's house where they sprayed that all over.







His eczema would go crazy.


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

I bought a couch from a rental furniture place when I moved out west. It stank like a dog very badly. I wasn't yet as crunchy as I am now. I bought febreeze to try to counteract it. The febreeze was worse IMO. It stank so bad I didn't use it again. It smells of chemicals and death to me. But of course that was the last time I smelled it, which was 7 years ago. As an aside, when my ex SIL was here after birth of dd1 (when she was 3 mo) she decided ot be helpful woman and wash my kitchen floor with Pine Sol. I couldn't leave the back bedroom for a day and a half. All the windows had to be open out there to clear the odor. We didn't want to hurt her feelings, so we said I had a migraine. The baby and I just retreated. I now do not use any scented things or I can count on an immediate reaction.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I'm a Bac-Out gal. Never met a smell I was even tempted to douse with Febreeze. If something is particularly stinky I will douse it with Bac-Out. I have used Bac-Out in a spray bottle before, too.

When our kids or dogs make a particularly stinky mess (poop, pee, puke, etc) it's Bac-Out all the way.

I can't think what else I would even want a deodorizer for. No one smokes here and none of our friends would think of smoking in our house.


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I wouldn't use it. Even if the main ingredient is non-toxic, the "fragrance" is probably high in phthalates, which are toxic (they are endocrine disruptors, may cause birth defects, have been linked to increased risk for numerous health conditions). Unfortunately companies aren't required to disclose when their products contain phthalates, but unless it says "phthalate-free", anything that lists "fragrance", "perfume", etc. as an ingredient very likely has them.


----------



## zebu (Sep 18, 2007)

Febreeze is stinky.

And there's no need to consume yet another spray bottle of chemicals and all that it entails. I'm not even super crunchy.

Plus, it sure is a lot of work... squeeze, squeeze, squeeze, spritz, spritz, spritz... It's so much easier to put a few drops of essential oil in a diffuser. I guess I'm just lazy


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

haven't read all the replies, but i voted other.

i don't use it often, and i don't think it smells very good, but i'm not completely opposed to it. i wouldn't use it on anything the baby touches, though.


----------

